# Michiana Trial



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone???????????
Sue


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Open has 16 dogs going to the 3rd series in the morning.
1. Chase/Attar
2. Blue/Gierman
5. Diva/Attar
10. Piper/Comrie
12. Tia/Attar
13. Gabe/Ward
14. Gunner/Greg Seddon
15. Jessie/Attar
17. Izzy/Bothwell
25. Gavel/Attar
27. Gunner/Kamphuis
28. Ike/Ward
39. Ash/Attar
40. Tide/Whittaker
47. Trip/Magnusson
49. Kate/Wilke

Amateur has 15 back for the 3rd series.
1,4,8,10,11,13,15,17,22,23,25,26,27,28,31


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck #4 in the AM !!! ...any updates this AM? 

Judy ..and "the boys"


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I just heard Open 1st Ike #28 Ward
3rd Gabe #13 Ward


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I just heard Open 1st Ike #28 Ward
> 3rd Gabe #13 Ward


Yes, and attar took 2 & 4th.

Sharon Gierman won the Am, Heiry the Golden Ret. (Get out the pom-poms) owned by Linda Brown took 2nd...


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Where's Judy with her pom-poms?
Hey girlfriend are you sleeping in this am?
Chris us Golden folks need a bandana or a pom-pom icon for all the exciting Golden news lately.
Shaking mine for Linda and "hairy". Good job
Sue
Hoping for a derby placement for Dr. Aul's little "Ava"(from her Nana Sue) in the derby with Dave Ward.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh...WOW ....Congratulations!!......"Harry" and Linda Browne...AM 2nd !~ 

POM POMS GALORE !!  

Judy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Linda Browne and Harry on your Amateur second!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Who did Sharon win with? J.R.?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Derby results:

1. Bruce Halvorson - 
2. Susan Bledsoe - Ruckus!
3. Sally Koepke- Cori

(When I remember the rest, I'll let you guys know


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Susan and Ruckus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrates to Hal, Sharon and JR on the Am blue.

Chili is proud of his Daddy!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Linda! Now go buy some hazlenut liqueur...

John Lash


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

Congratulations to David Ward and his great dogs Ike with his win in the Open and Gabe with his 3rd in the open. Great Job Dave!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1. Bruce Halvorson -
> 2. Susan Bledsoe - Ruckus!
> ...


WooHoo!! How cool is that Susan!! Congratulations on the 2nd!

Andy


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Huge congrats, Susan, Ruckus must have stopped Ruckusing long enough to make his Momma proud!!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Susan & Ruckus!!!!!

Do you happen to know which dog Bruce won with, as he looks to may have handled two?

Tim


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Pond River Kennels said:


> Do you happen to know which dog Bruce won with, as he looks to may have handled two?
> 
> Tim


Bruce won with Turbo.

Qual-on-Steroids results:

1 - RPM Maxi, Roger Magnusson
2 - NTK's Wicked Wishes (Katie), Deb Stuckey
3 - C's Midnight Thunder (Woody), Larry Huskey
4 - Candlewood Amazing Grace, some amateur hack from Wisconsin


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> Bruce won with Turbo.


WooHoo!!! Bones' says way to go bro!!!

A Derby Win and 2 Jams at 13 months old

Tim


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats Susan


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Derby results:2. Susan Bledsoe - Ruckus!


Well done!



3blackdogs said:


> Qual-on-Steroids results:


Correct me if I am wrong -- I heard there were only twenty-two dogs entered in the Q, and they had two retireds in the first series? :shock:


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Well done!
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong -- I heard there were only twenty-two dogs entered in the Q, and they had two retireds in the first series? :shock: :barf:


True..... and the 4th series was a Quad with a Momma-Poppa. No kidding.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Huge congrats, Susan, Ruckus must have stopped Ruckusing long enough to make his Momma proud!!!


Yes, but he was thinkin' about ruckusing!  That little guy went up and over this dead tree in the water in the 3rd series with all kinds of dense small branches sticking up... most dogs went around.... he went up and over on a long angle swim. You could hear the branches snapping... I thought he was going to neuter himself! 

And to think he got his first color with Mom! Craig, Van Engen's assistant had smirked when he heard I was going to run him. I told him he was throwing down the gauntlet, and that I was the one who put derby points on Rusty Nail.... so, watch it! 

(I also said no more Ru names..... Rusty, Ruckus.... )


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> True..... and the 4th series was a Quad with a Momma-Poppa. No kidding.


And a boat bird thrown into a swamp of lily pads, brush and reeds.......the other three marks were tight tight tight.


And oh crap, I had a brainfahhht, and forgot about the lone jam....which was given to Susan's dog, Niki. And she wasn't feeling well either and had been sick for a few days (the dog, not Susan). She didn't let it slow her down.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Qual-on-Steroids results:
> 
> 1 - RPM Maxi, Roger Magnusson
> 2 - NTK's Wicked Wishes (Katie), Deb Stuckey
> ...


Jam: Niki Snowbird, Susan Bledsoe - we'll take our Jam in that Q.... Niki smacked the quad with the momma papa. I was proud of her for that work. She let me talk her into the papa as the 4th bird. Too bad she was so hunt-y in the first series with the two retired guns...She also was a nice test dog in the Am. 

As Lydia said, she wasn't quite up to par health wise- but always comes up with her birds. She's a tough girl - has to be keeping all the "boys" in line at my house. (course they all love her, she's a blonde!)


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> (I also said no more Ru names..... Rusty, Ruckus.... )


But...but....but... Rudy is a pretty good name. ;-)

Really, 2 retired, tight, boat bird, momma-poppa????


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> But...but....but... Rudy is a pretty good name. ;-)
> 
> Really, 2 retired, tight, boat bird, momma-poppa????


Rudy is a great name.  But my RU.... names are rowdy and ruckusing!!!! 

And yes, 2 retired, tight, boat bird, Quad, momma-poppa!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Susan, Ruckus & Niki!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Really, 2 retired, tight, boat bird, momma-poppa????


With only 22 dogs entered. :roll:


----------

